# Hey you Sparkies - check this out



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

You guys have got to take a look at this. Have you ever heard of such a weird problem? Cook-top restores power outage
Maybe one of you guys can help?


----------



## jbfan (Apr 1, 2004)

What happened to the link from this site to that site???

I hope I answered the problem. Let me know.
Keith


----------



## jbfan (Apr 1, 2004)

Never mind, I found the link! Gotta learn to look at the whole site from now on.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Rich, This one is a doozy, #2 burner on stove acting like a switch to power some circuits.


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

I thought I'd call up the big guns. Looks like they're gettin' him on the right path already. :Thumbs:


----------



## Goose (Feb 18, 2005)

*Wow this odd*

I had a very strange situation that was similar to this. My brother-in-laws mother called me and said that her electric was doing funny things. Her light by her dryer would come on dimly when the dryer was turned on. There were a few other things as well. Her panel box was in the garage and she had a stove in the garage aw well. She would cook stuff out there and create lots of steam. Well years of this took its toll and one leg of a 50 amp 2 pole breaker was tripped but the other leg was stuck and would not trip. I replaced this breaker and the problem went away. So I guess I would say check all 2 pole breakers. Then turn off breakers one at a time and see if the problem goes away. Then look into that circuit.


----------



## boogie (Jul 30, 2004)

my guess is there is a loose neutral somewhere in the main box or could be outside at the weatherhead . turning on the stove gives a return path and since it is a resistive load meaning generating heat the load is disipated thru the heat in the element more element brighter lights .
just a guess but should be fairly easy to troubleshoot


----------



## Goose (Feb 18, 2005)

I just reread the post. He said that they have 2 panels, one new and the old one. Since the old panel was the main panel box and not a sub panel could the neutral and grounds be tied together causing this? How is the old panel now fed?


----------



## jbfan (Apr 1, 2004)

Looks like we may never know what the outcome of this problem is!


----------

